# Genus Harpactirella



## AlainL (Jul 14, 2009)

H.lightfooti













Sold to me as H.domicola


----------



## moose35 (Jul 14, 2009)

hope to see these guys grow up. they look really cool.

i said it in your pic thread....but i love that H.domicola. there is something about them that makes me stare at those pics.    


    moose


----------



## meyken (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

mating H.lightfooti...sorry for the bad quality of the pics...













Michael


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 2, 2009)

Gravid female Harpactirella species - 
from Kwazulu Natal province, RSA, between Hluhluwe and Sodwana Bay.  

(I know/think she's gravid because I mated her myself, and another specimen made an egg sac but then ate it!).  

An impressive species, this female is about 2.5cm (1") legspan.


----------



## meyken (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

H.lightfooti offspring..







Best regards,
Michael


----------

